# How far to good blue water?



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone been past the Edge and found any blue water? I don't have a subscription to any good services for such, and trust first-hand advice.
Thanks!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Hilton's is showing a good line of blue water starting about 8 miles E/SE of the Nipple and running SW to the Steps and Petronius and Ram Powell. 

Based on yesterday evening's shot closest blue water is about 43 nm SE of Perdido Pass...about 5 miles SE of 131 Hole.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

JVT said:


> Hilton's is showing a good line of blue water starting about 8 miles E/SE of the Nipple and running SW to the Steps and Petronius and Ram Powell.
> 
> Based on yesterday evening's shot closest blue water is about 43 nm SE of Perdido Pass...about 5 miles SE of 131 Hole.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

http://optics.marine.usf.edu/cgi-bi...=1#A20152242015230.1KM.GCOOS.7DAY.L3D.OCI.png. free website for blue water


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks. I have much to learn about trolling. I'm a bottom feeder. i assume the blue is Blue Water?


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Thanks. I have much to learn about trolling. I'm a bottom feeder. i assume the blue is Blue Water?


How'd you guess?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Member of Menza... gifted I guess. See ya'll out there.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

I looked at Hiltons Offshore chart archive for the past few years, it doesn't look like blue water comes in close (less than 50nm) very often. Is it fairly typical to have to travel 80-100nm to find fish?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Saturday it was dirty at the Ram and Marlin but cleaned up between there and the Horn Mountain.

There were spots of mixed water before the Ram but we didnt stop till it turned blue and clean.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

uscmas412 said:


> I looked at Hiltons Offshore chart archive for the past few years, it doesn't look like blue water comes in close (less than 50nm) very often. Is it fairly typical to have to travel 80-100nm to find fish?


Usually the only weather to push Bluewater closer is an event we definitely do not want to happen.


----------

